# Fastest way to mask windows?



## Treebux (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey I just got back into painting. Working on a new contruction big apartment complex. Need some tips on speed. Im masking interior windows reachable by standing on bucket. Usually i tape one corner with a small piece of 1.5" or 2" tape then the other corner then connecting with one long piece. Then tape the bottom left corner, cut the excess on bottom and fold excess on right then seal up. Today I saw sheetrock guys taping the window before hand with 2" tape then sticking the plastic to it. Which way is fastest from your experiences?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Tape the whole window before sticking the plastic works best/fastest for me.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

1. Don't use a bucket as a ladder, OSHA or the super will throw you off the job in a hurry.

2. Use a handmasker with the proper length film, painters plastic seems cheaper, but in the end is more expensive because its slower. I have found this additional masker to make things go even faster because you can get clean corners without tearing the tape.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Hand-Maske...&qid=1448422826&sr=8-5&keywords=3m+handmasker


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

A wet rag. Stop over thinking it. 

Spray on, wipe off, young grasshopper...apartment painters have no budget for plastic lol

Or learn to use the proper tip & a shield


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Hand masker. I use 12" paper on it for windows.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Slap the paint on and use a razor to clean the glass. Or just cut it in free hand.


----------



## EddieVanWhalen (Feb 11, 2015)

Definitely purchase a masking machine from sherwin williams or wherever. 

Purchasing a nice assortment of masking film will be useful for months to come so I would just bite the bullet (it's not cheap) buy the 3m stuff, it's better.

After loading the correct length film and proper tape (2080 blue edge lock) on the maker, pull out the plastic from the machine about two inches short of the total width of the window. Rip it off and place it on the top edge of glass. Unfold carefully to proper height minus about 1 inch. Leaving a space at the bottom.. 

Fill any bare glass with an additional roll of tape you carry with you and use a 5 in 1 to jam on the corners for a perfect rip of tape


.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Is apartment complex new construction or repaint? If new, spray it.

Otherwise if you roll just do what you should normally do. Roll 2 coats and cut ins. Done.

If your spraying, mask everything that you don't want paint on. And don't mess around cleaning windows or wiping stuff off. Waste of time and money. Grab you 3m hand masker with ladder hanger and run some 6ft plastic. Flip and tuck it. Tape with white masking tape, 3m 2020 or cp66. 1.5" tape with 1" in the masker. Done. 

If your not practiced in masking, anything you do will take time. It probably doesn't even take me 2 minutes to mask a window off. With hand masker and correct tapes. Done.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> Is apartment complex new construction or repaint? If new, spray it.
> 
> Otherwise if you roll just do what you should normally do. Roll 2 coats and cut ins. Done.
> 
> ...


This is basically my technique as well. I don't like the white masking tape, so I stick with the 3M blue.

Ensuring a well-masked window takes precedence over speed, in my opinion. Speed will come with repetition.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Fastest way to mask interior NC windows is to convince the window installer to leave the plastic cling on. Depending on the type of window, you can sometimes make one pass around the perimeter with tape and your done.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If I need to be absolutely precise, I like J's method of applying a strip of tape around the edges first, followed with whatever medium you're using to cover the window. 

For larger windows, I typically secure a field of painters plastic to the window pane, followed with a paper masker around the edges. I'm sure it's not the fastest way, but the results are always consistent.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

in new construction before the trim is installed on the window we cut the plastic bigger then the window and then staple in around it one the edge of the drywall. Don't be too fussy on how big the plastic is as long as it is bigger then the window. Any extra plastic can get folded up and stapled. The staple holes will be where the trim goes so no need to patch after. Easy to rip off when your are done. A guy can mask a 2000 sq ft house in 20 mins or so. Way faster then cleaning them after. 

If your just masking the glass and not the whole frame. Use a hand masker to cover the glass. If the glass is too big for the paper, cover the middle of the glass with plastic before masking.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

RCP said:


> How To Use A Hand Masker. 3M Masker Tips. - YouTube


I am amazed at how many painter we hire have no idea what a hand masker is. Very important tool IMO.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Owning at least 3 maskers is well worth it, I keep one loaded with 9" paper, one with 24" masking film and another with 48" and another masker or two for wider plastic film 64" 72" or 99" and wider and less wide paper. 
I almost always use regular masking tape with good results.


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Gracobucks said:


> in new construction before the trim is installed on the window we cut the plastic bigger then the window and then staple in around it one the edge of the drywall. Don't be too fussy on how big the plastic is as long as it is bigger then the window. Any extra plastic can get folded up and stapled. The staple holes will be where the trim goes so no need to patch after. Easy to rip off when your are done. A guy can mask a 2000 sq ft house in 20 mins or so. Way faster then cleaning them after.
> 
> If your just masking the glass and not the whole frame. Use a hand masker to cover the glass. If the glass is too big for the paper, cover the middle of the glass with plastic before masking.



Why would you mask windows at prime . Guess it's a little over cautious for overspray at prime . However if you are spraying I spray 10 inches away and spray an extra pass and since I am back rolling after spray my guy will back roll into the window sash as I am spraying close to that window .nevert really had issues with overspray


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

3m blue is ****. use washi blue is so far superior. 


tape the window. use masker and tape to your tape. 
also if you remove plastic and leave the 1st tape you did. if you have any touch ups its still there till sign off.

ppl say to me. oh pro's dont need to mask. i say a pro wouldn't consider not masking..


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I put the 12"around the perimeter as close to perfect as possible,then fill any gaps with 1" after.That way you dont have to unmask it twice

And pros do need to use tape and paper,unless you want to spend hours cutting in,especially true divided light windows and doors

Heck with that expensive plastic,I just use paper for the whole thing,a lot quicker then stretching some plastic out,cutting to size,tacking on,then masking around,BS

Just use tape and paper and be done,then spray it

Spray it!!!


----------

